# Furnace Won't Lite But Blower Comes On



## Brandi (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a question. My mother purchased a 1993 32 ft Aljo two behind camper about two months ago. We used the furnace for about a week and a half and ended up running out of propane but during that time the furnace worked perfectly. We filled the propane tanks and turned the furnace on, it didn't lite the first time but the second try it came right on. We let it run for about 5 minutes before shutting it off, a couple days later we were setting it up for some family to stay in while visiting and turned the furnace on to warm it up and make sure everything was all set for them but to our dismay only the blower would come on.. it kinda sounded like it tried to lite but it didn't lite. anyone have any ideas what might have happened?? We also tried to switch the tank that was in use for the other tank that is on the camper but that didn't make a difference. Please let me know if anyone has had this problem and figured out how to fix it or if you might have some suggestions about what it could be please let me know. *Trying not to freeze the relatives*


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Great Resource for Troubleshooting Try going here, I was about to post this link so that the moderators could sticky it, or possibly post all of the manuals/service bulletins.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am going to go with a gas leak and you are out of Propane or the propane bottle is closed. Recheck the propane bottle has enough gas by turning on the stove to make sure it works.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Brandi said:


> I have a question. My mother purchased a 1993 32 ft Aljo two behind camper about two months ago. We used the furnace for about a week and a half and ended up running out of propane but during that time the furnace worked perfectly. We filled the propane tanks and turned the furnace on, it didn't lite the first time but the second try it came right on. We let it run for about 5 minutes before shutting it off, a couple days later we were setting it up for some family to stay in while visiting and turned the furnace on to warm it up and make sure everything was all set for them but to our dismay only the blower would come on.. it kinda sounded like it tried to lite but it didn't lite. anyone have any ideas what might have happened?? We also tried to switch the tank that was in use for the other tank that is on the camper but that didn't make a difference. Please let me know if anyone has had this problem and figured out how to fix it or if you might have some suggestions about what it could be please let me know. *Trying not to freeze the relatives*


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

welcome to outbackers forum, you will find out lots of great tips. the members have lots of experience with tt . again welcome welcome


----------



## Brandi (Dec 4, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> I am going to go with a gas leak and you are out of Propane or the propane bottle is closed. Recheck the propane bottle has enough gas by turning on the stove to make sure it works.


 CamperAndy... I actually just had the tanks filled so I know their not empty. it worked after I had them filled but I turned it off after 5 mins and now it wont work.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Brandi said:


> I am going to go with a gas leak and you are out of Propane or the propane bottle is closed. Recheck the propane bottle has enough gas by turning on the stove to make sure it works.


 CamperAndy... I actually just had the tanks filled so I know their not empty. it worked after I had them filled but I turned it off after 5 mins and now it wont work.
[/quote]

Did you double check them? Test the stove if it works you should have enough but a cut o-ring or loose fitting on a bottle change and a few days equal no gas. Obviously there are other possible causes like low battery or failure of some other part but these things don't normally die from one day to the next. Check the obvious and easy stuff first then start looking at the hard or obscure. Good luck.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Years ago, I had connected up a propane tank on our hybrid and I didn't screw the connector in tight.... the propane leaked our slowly and I found out when nothing worked the next day... It can be done very easily.


----------

